# Shutdown



## xmailer (24. Juli 2003)

Brauche dringend Hilfe, bin verzweifelt. Möchte ein Programm schreiben, bei dem es 4 Textfelder gibt und 4 Label und 2 CommandButtons. Man sollte in das erste Textfeld den PC-Namen oder und in das zweite Textfeld die Arbeitsgruppe und bzw. oder die Domäne in das in das dritte Feld und eventuell sonst die IP eingeben und wenn man den Button Shutdown drückt, soll der ausgewählte PC heruntergefahren werden (per Netzwerk) oder wenn der Button Restart gedrückt wird, soll der PC per Netzwerk neugebootet werden.


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. Juli 2003)

Dazu brauchst Du eine Client-/Server-Anwendung. Der Client sendet ein Kommando an den Server, der das Kommando dann wieder auswertet und den Rechner mit API-Funktionen neu startet.

Alles schon dagewesen, einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (25. Juli 2003)

Eine Client/Server-Anwendung ist hier nicht zwingend notwendig. Man kann Windows NT/2000/XP Arbeitsstationen auch ohne Anwendung auf dem jeweiligen Rechner herunterfahren, da gibt es eine WIN-API Funktion (weis leider net welche). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, man verfügt über die entsprechenden Rechte.


Gruss Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Juli 2003)

> Man kann Windows NT/2000/XP Arbeitsstationen auch ohne Anwendung auf dem jeweiligen Rechner herunterfahren, da gibt es eine WIN-API Funktion (weis leider net welche). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, man verfügt über die entsprechenden Rechte.


Also liefert Microsoft Trojans und andere 1337-h4x0r-t00ls wie Nuker und solche Dinge schon direkt mit? 

*SCNR*


----------



## foxxx (26. Juli 2003)

Gewisse Anweisungen an die Shell bewirken einiges...

Für WindowsXP:
Restart:
*SHUTDOWN -r -t 01*

Shutdown:
*SHUTDOWN -s -t 01*

Abmelden:
*SHUTDOWN -l -t 01*

(Wobei der letzte Parameter die Zeit bis zum Shutdown anbgibt)




Alternativ für Windows 98SE:

*RUNDLL32 SHELL32.DLL,SHExitWindowsEx n*

Das n ist hier:

0 Ausloggen 
1 Shutdown 
2 Reboot 
8 Poweroff bei ATX



MfG

f0x


----------



## xmailer (26. Juli 2003)

Sorry bin eher blutiger Anfänger!

xmailer


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. Juli 2003)

> Also liefert Microsoft Trojans und andere 1337-h4x0r-t00ls wie Nuker und solche Dinge schon direkt mit?


Klar das weiss doch jeder   


> Gewisse Anweisungen an die Shell bewirken einiges...


Lies mal die Frage von xmailer durch, er will das Ganze remote über Netzwerk machen.

Gruss Homer


----------



## foxxx (28. Juli 2003)

> Lies mal die Frage von xmailer durch, er will das Ganze remote über Netzwerk machen.



Und wieso soll ich die Shell nicht über einen Remote-Client ansprechen können?


----------



## DukeMax (31. Dezember 2004)

Wäre schön wenn dieses Topic weitergeführt wird! Ich brauch sowas denk ich auch, da wir oft Massenlans machen und dann Leute cheaten die bekommen dann eine kleine bestrafung oder abends mal per klick alle pc aus machen! Das wär schon gut!

mfG
DukeMax


----------



## Shakie (31. Dezember 2004)

Also zum Herunterfahren des PCs hab ich hier noch einen Link, soll angeblich auch bei WinXP funktionieren, hab das aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Wenn du einen PC via Netzwerk herunterfahren willst musst du entweder ein Programm (Trojaner?) auf dem entsprechenden PC installieren oder sonst wie Zugriff zum Pc haben (Remoteverbindung oder so was). Anders geht das nicht! Drum frag ich mich, wie du das auf euren Lans realisieren willst....


----------



## PoNr (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,
hab auch dieses PRoblem, hab ein Programm geschrieben für unseren Printserver, Win2K.
Über dieses Programm kann ich den Drucker An-/Ausschalten, wenn ich den Server neustarten oder Herunterfahren möchte, dann sagt der PC immer dass noch eine Netzwerkverbindung besteht.
Habe auch schon mal sobald ich den Befehl per NEtzwerk bekomme, ein zusatz Programm gestartet, das Serverprogramm beendet und dann herunter gefahren. Und wieder der gleiche Fehler, hat einer ne Idee 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Korangar (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi sry das ich den Thread wieder auf erwecke  aber ich habe folgende frage geht es das ich das ganze so mache kann das ich die IP eingeben dann aus drei teilen auswähle (Herunter fahren / Abmelden / Neustarten) und dann noch einstellen kann ob die ganzen programme vorher beendet werden sollen oder nicht ? Leider habe ich keine ahnung da ich noch ein totaler anfänger bin  Ich hab ein bild gemacht wied das ding schonmal ausschaut.
Also es müsste doch nur so einstellbar sein das die spalten geändert werde z.B.
....\system32\shutdown.exe -r -t 10

z.b klicke ich dann Herunterfahren an und aus dem -r wird ein -s genauso wenn ich die zeit einstellen will das sich diese ändern z.b statt 10 mach ich 3. Und bei der Option ob die Programme beendet werden sollen oder nicht kommt jeweils ein -f hin oder nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine :/


----------



## Nico192 (20. Oktober 2005)

HI!!
Habe in dem Gebiet zwar eigentlich keine Ahnung -mit den Befehlen aber:

1)Das er die offenen Programme schließen soll-in wie fern
Soll er dich dan bei jedem Programm fragen ob du es speichern willst, oder wie
Dann wäre es eher sinnvoll die Programme vorher manuell zu schließen..!

2)





> z.b klicke ich dann Herunterfahren an und aus dem -r wird ein -s genauso wenn ich die zeit einstellen will das sich diese ändern z.b statt 10 mach ich 3. Und bei der Option ob die Programme beendet werden sollen oder nicht kommt jeweils ein -f hin oder nicht.


*      -des mit dem  -r  zu  -s  dürfte kein Problem sein, du kannst ja für jeden Optionbutton einzeln einstellen ob er die Datei:*
SHUTDOWN -r -t 01
oder
SHUTDOWN -s -t 01
oder
SHUTDOWN -l -t 01

anspricht!!

Leider kann ich dir dazu keinen Code geben  ;-) 

*      -zur zeit: Da kannst du ja noch ein xtra Fenster machen, indem man die Zeit angeben kann(wobei ich eher zu "0" Minuten tendieren...)*

Das sind meine Überlegungen

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

N!C0 192


----------



## Korangar (20. Oktober 2005)

Ok danke für die antwort  also heißt das ich müsste extra dateien machen  leider weis ich nicht wie ich das mit der IP machen soll  dürfte es mit dem Befehl "net send" gehen also "net send 127.0.0.1 "call c:\Windows\system32\shutdown.exe -r -t 0"" ?


----------



## Nico192 (20. Oktober 2005)

Bitte
Aber alles was ich geschrieben hab sind nur Vermutungen meiner Ansicht-bin selbst ein newbie..  
(Vor allem Bei begriffen:   Gibts im internet neübersichtliche Seite, auf der alle Befehle aufgelistet sind (undzwar alle auf einmal-und net in so dumme Kategorien geteilt..!!))

Trotzdem bitte

N!C0 192


----------



## JensG (20. Oktober 2005)

Also IMHO kann man über keinen Windows Befehl eine System im Netzwerk booten 
Und was ist die Schlussfolgerung 
Solange man keine Client Server Anwendung hat wo auf dem Fremdrechner eine Exe darauf wartet das ihr ein Befehl zum Booten geschickt wird geht das schlichtweg NICHT.

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren denn alles kann man nicht wissen aber mein gesunder Menschenverstand und die erfolglosen Google Suchen bestätigen dies bisher bei Windows Systemen. 
Ein beschissener Virus kann das System auch erst zum booten bringen wenn er sich eingenisstet hat oder wie würdet ihr es finden wenn jeder Affe der die IP eures Rechners hat das Ding booten kann.

Jens


----------



## Korangar (20. Oktober 2005)

Naja hast recht  da ich noch anfängerbin isses mir zu hoch ^^ von daher werde ich das ding mal später irgend wie fertigbauen und wenn ned is eh besser


----------



## Shakie (21. Oktober 2005)

@JensG: Mir ist jetzt zwar nicht ganz klar warum du über's Booten sprichst, ich dachte hier geht es darum einen Pc über das Netzwerk herunterzufahren bzw. neuzustarten.
Wie dem auch sei, manche Netzwerkkarten unterstützen "Wake On Lan", das heißt man kann einen Pc durchaus mit einem Befehl über das Netzwerk booten, das weiß ich ganz sicher. Genauer informiert habe ich mich aber bislang noch nicht.
Desweiteren steht in der Hilfe zum Windows-Programm "shutdown", dass es unter anderem folgenden Parameter hat:





> -m \\Computer Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.


Daraus folgere ich einfach mal, dass es auch irgendwie geht, einen PC über das LAN herunterzufahren bzw. neu zu starten. Vermutlich braucht man das Passwort eines Administrator-Kontos auf dem jeweiligen Pc und warscheinlich geht das auch erst ab WinXP.

Einfach in der Eingabeaufforderung "shutdown -?" eingeben, damit alle Parametermöglichkeiten angezeigt werden.


----------



## JensG (21. Oktober 2005)

Ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen.
Habs grade mal getestet mit

shutdown -s -m -f \\IP Adresse des Rechners 

und die Kiste ist tatsächlich runtergefahren.
So wie es aussieht muss man aber im selben IP Bereich liegen und eventuell noch die
Rechte dazu besitzen.

Aber Shakie , was ist denn für dich der Unterschied zwischen Booten und Neustarten 
Ok ich sprach vom booten und eigentlich gings ja nur um das Runterfahren.

Jens


----------



## Korangar (21. Oktober 2005)

wie ? ich hab mal 
	
	
	



```
shutdown -s -m -f \\IP eimngeben und da kam :
```


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\XYZ>shutdown
Syntax: shutdown [-l | -s | -r | -a] [-f] [-m \\Computer] [-t xx]
                 [-c "Kommentar"] [-d up:xx:yy]

  Keine Argumente Zeigt diese Meldung an (wie -?).
  -i              Zeigt eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche an (muss die erste
                  Option sein).
  -l              Abmelden (kann nicht mit der Option -m verwendet werden).
  -s              Fährt den Computer herunter.
  -r              Fährt den Computer herunter und startet ihn neu.
  -a              Bricht das Herunterfahren des Systems ab.
  -m \\Computer   Remotecomputer zum Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abbrechen.
  -t xx           Zeitlimit für das Herunterfahren, in xx Sekunden.
  -c "Kommentar"  Kommentar für das Herunterfahren (maximal 127 Zeichen).
  -f              Erzwingt das Schließen ausgeführter Anwendungen ohne Warnung.
  -d [u][p]:xx:yy Grund (Code) für das Herunterfahren:
                  u = Benutzercode
                  p = Code für geplantes Herunterfahren
                  xx = Hauptgrund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 256)
                  yy = Weiterer Grund (positive ganze Zahl kleiner als 65536)
```


----------



## Shakie (22. Oktober 2005)

Ja und was willst du uns damit nun sagen?
Das was du da geschrieben hast ist die Liste der möglichen Parameter, die das Programm versteht.

Edit: Hast du "shutdown -s -m -f \\*IP*" eingegeben? Du musst statt IP natürlich die IP-Adresse des Zielcomputers eingeben.......


----------



## Korangar (22. Oktober 2005)

Ja so habe ich es doch gemacht habe den Computernamen eingeben naja probier ma die IP


----------

